# Stopping Cash payments



## roker (14 May 2011)

Now that there seem to be a black economy again, they are trying to stop cash transactions. So after the cheques have been phased out, how do we pay a contractor?
I do not see any builders, plumbers, carpenters etc. carrying a machine to take card payments!


----------



## Mpsox (16 May 2011)

Cheques aren't acheduled to be phased out until 2016 at the earliest and the industry freely admits there is no plan to achieve that, it's purely intended to get a discussion going. In the UK, whilst there is a plan to have them gone by 2018, it is subject to suitable alternatives being in place, if there isn't an alternative, cheques keep going


----------



## Jim2007 (16 May 2011)

Perhaps like the rest of Europe - direct bank transfers using the IBAN....

Jim.


----------

